
How much will [Bitcoin] transaction fees eventually be? - kukx
http://bicycles.stackexchange.com/questions?sort=votes
======
jepler
I can only guess what thread you meant to link to here. This one from 2011(!)
before the first block reward halving(!!)?
[http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/876/how-much-
will...](http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/876/how-much-will-
transaction-fees-eventually-be)

~~~
kukx
Thank you, that is correct. I can't delete/change it now though.

